# The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [Complete]



## Blaziking the God General

Okay, so this is just a little introductory post as to how things will go from here on out.

-Yeah, it hasn't been 48 hours yet, but 48 hours is ample time for night actions. If you didn't get your night actions, you have learned your lesson.

-From here on out, *all nights will be 24 hours*. Since we just had the first night, I decided upon extending out the time a little.

-Lack of posting in the thread for *2 days in a row* will result in you being killed. Not actual days, but in-game days.

-All days will last for *48 hours*, *until a majority is reached*, or until *Mrs Henderson goes crazy*.

-*If you are not going to kill someone, you must post to say that you abstain from killing them*. Otherwise you will not be included in the final tally. It makes things easy for me.

Good luck to you all!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
D A Y     - O N E
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The sun rises over the lovely city of Blargindale. The citizens begin their day, feeling a strange sense of tension in the air. A crowd begins to gather down in the center of town. Some people are screaming, some are crying, some are wetting themselves. All sorts of mayhem and dysfunction. The mayor comes over to dismiss the crowd and see what has happened.

There, lying in the middle of the crowd, is a charred and nearly unidentifiable body, missing a head. Only a few feet away lies the pale, fearful head of one Teh Ebil Snorlax.

Uh-oh!

*Teh Ebil Snorlax is dead. He was not mafia. You have 48 hours to discuss*.​


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

okay.

we have four anti-town, three neutrals, and seven minus one equals six townies.

I think, given the circumstances, randlynch is one of the better solutions in absence of other evidence.

ALSO: who has been granted immunity?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



sreservoir said:


> ALSO: who has been granted immunity?


The judge did not submit his/her night action and I decided against randomly choosing someone to grant immunity to.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



sreservoir said:


> okay.
> 
> we have four anti-town, three neutrals, and seven minus one equals six townies.
> 
> I think, given the circumstances, randlynch is one of the better solutions in absence of other evidence.
> 
> ALSO: who has been granted immunity?


Maybe since I'm new to the forum version of this game, I don't get it, but why would a random lynch be better?  I mean, three in thirteen chance of getting a mafia, which would be good.  Two in thirteen of getting a couple, in which case we reduce our chances of survival.  Two in thirteen of getting the sisters, in which case more folks will die tonight.  Three in thirteen of getting a doctor or detective, who we want too keep as long as possible.  The remaining three, politician, judge, crazy lady, are more of a wash situation.  So, if we consider washes to be good things, there's six out of thirteen chance that a lynch is beneficial, slightly less than half odds.  Again, I'm new to this, maybe I'm missing something, but this doesn't seem like the best plan.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



sreservoir said:


> okay.
> 
> we have four anti-town, three neutrals, and seven minus one equals six townies.
> 
> I think, given the circumstances, randlynch is one of the better solutions in absence of other evidence.


The way I perceived it, the "Potentially Bad People" were pro-town, called "Bad" because they could kill people...? Blaziking, what are Mrs. Henderson's and Jenny and Ginny's win conditions? Do they win with the town?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

the corrupt politician is mafia-aligned, so that counts as a mafia kill, bringing it up to 4/13. the variant terrorist is unaligned, and we don't know its win condition yet, so. the bffs have the same chance of killing off mafia as we have. the judge is actually fairly anti-town, since the mafia can nightkill instead of lynch. that's five we can safely kill, one we don't know about, and two which are fairly neutral.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



Blazie said:


> The way I perceived it, the "Potentially Bad People" were pro-town, called "Bad" because they could kill people...? Blaziking, what are Mrs. Henderson's and Jenny and Ginny's win conditions? Do they win with the town?


Granted they are still alive by the end of the game, yes, they win with the town.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

so, um, hrml, somebody think of a lead generator.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

First days suck. A free mafia kill, and unless the town abstains, an Innocent is lynched. We have no leads whatsoever. This is just great.

I think. Unless someone got a lead without posting. I don't know. I don't play thi game much.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

With it being the first day and all, I can't think of any leads. We're definitely best off with a random lynch at this point, but we still have around two more days to decide.

...yeah I got nothing.

Edit: Post ninja'd :I Just about what Brock said.


----------



## ....

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



Brock said:


> unless the town abstains, an Innocent is lynched.


This is my problem with randlynch.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



Mawile said:


> This is my problem with randlynch.


Thing is, if we abstain, the Mafia will just get another free kill. Even at this point, the first day, the ratio of Mafia and innocents isn't exactly balanced - in fact, it's leaning towards the Mafia's favour (compared to the other games I've seen here, at least). Abstaining will cause us to lose precious time, quite possibly with little to no more information than the day before.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

with a smart mafia, they *will* give no additional information.

I repeat, think of a lead-generator. I suggest cop/doc claims. then we can play spot the discrepancy!

(in any case, please do not heal me. strategic reasons.)


----------



## ....

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Thing is, if we abstain, the Mafia will just get another free kill. Even at this point, the first day, the ratio of Mafia and innocents isn't exactly balanced - in fact, it's leaning towards the Mafia's favour (compared to the other games I've seen here, at least). Abstaining will cause us to lose precious time, quite possibly with little to no more information than the day before.


Good point there.


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

So at best with random lynch, we get a mafia. From worst to least worst we lose either:

The Detective
A Doctor
Politician
Judge
Jenny or Ginny
The Stupid Couple
or The Crazy Lady


If we don't lynch, we lose one random person at night, guaranteed to not be mafia.


If we get Cop/Doc to claim to generate leads (this is assuming the real Cop/Doc claims, not a lying mafia or something), then we might successfully lynch, we might not, but we increase the chances of an important role being killed by the mafia, since they know who they are.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

if we have one doc claim and one cop, we can execute opal's favorite strategy.

and, uh, jenny and ginny are kind of one-off kills with severe restrictions that still don't have much better accuracy than lynch.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

I agree with Blazhy - mafia games of this size don't last a very large number of game days, and if we let an opportunity to lynch pass us by then we have fewer opportunities to try to catch scum in the future. I mean, if this ends up being four game days and we abstain, that means we lost 25% of our chances to kill mafia, and especially with the mafia ratio here, that's quite a bit.

And the mafia have the Corrupt Politician, so if we reveal important town roles he`ll just roleblock them. =/ I mean, the Not Corrupt Politician could block the corrupt one...but we don't know who it is.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



Blazie said:


> I agree with Blazhy - mafia games of this size don't last a very large number of game days, and if we let an opportunity to lynch pass us by then we have fewer opportunities to try to catch scum in the future. I mean, if this ends up being four game days and we abstain, that means we lost 25% of our chances to kill mafia, and especially with the mafia ratio here, that's quite a bit.


True, this game is not going to last very long and if we don't try we are just giving in against the mafia. Time is of the essence and if we don't kill some one then the odds of winning go down by a substantially large amount. So to get the ball rolling I put myself under suspicion. kill someone, waiting will just reduce the numbers without any chance of success.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

uh. doesn't work that way. when you do that, there are two possibilities: you are mafia-aligned semething-not-very-important-or-necessary and trying to buy yourself time, or you're misinterpreting the point.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

Okay, it makes sense to lynch, I can see that now.  However, I personally am hesitant about revealing my role, as if Snorlax was a doctor, my reveal will get me killed.  Well, in truth, that statement gives me away, so I might as well say it:  I'm a doctor.  If I'm dead tomorrow, you'll know there's no other doctors (and that Snorlax was a doctor), or that the other doctor decided not to heal me.  

Perhaps this is a trap by the mafia to get the doctors/inspectors killed, and perhaps I won't be believed.  Eh, it's worth a shot.  And, hey, a request not to lynch me?  Please?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

TES was either doc, cop, judge, a polit, or the crazy old lady. otherwise, we would know.


----------



## Mai

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

TES was a doctor. Ole_Schooler is a doctor. I am the Not Corrupt Politian. So don't lynch Ole_Schooler.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

how do you have information on TES? and how do we know you aren't the corrupt polit pretending to be the non-corrupt polit?

this unfounded assertion makes me quite suspicious of you.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

Doctors usually don't give themselves away.

And how would the Not Corrupt Polition know a doctor? You two might be mafia trying to protect yourselves!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

we can lynch dragonair first? and then if it turns out to be mafia, kill ole_schooler?


----------



## Skylark

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



sreservoir said:


> we can lynch dragonair first? and then if it turns out to be mafia, kill ole_schooler?


Seems good to me. If dragonair turns out to be a mafia, we are assured another mafia kill. If not, well, someone else would've been lynched anyway.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

I like this idea.

They are being way too suspicious. 'Revealing' their roles on the first day... escpecially claiming to be the healer. Yeah no. Just no.


----------



## ....

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



sreservoir said:


> we can lynch dragonair first? and then if it turns out to be mafia, kill ole_schooler?


Agreed.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

*dragonair*.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

*Dragonair*

REASON: extremely suspicious. You said you were a Not Corrupt polotician but claim to know other members roles. Only Mafia can do this. I think. Unless I misunderstand something. Sorry. But you're caught.


----------



## ....

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

*Dragonair
*For all previously listed reasons.


----------



## Mai

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



> Not Corrupt Politician - The not corrupt politician is, well, not corrupt. The not corrupt politician will be made aware of who the Doctors and the Psychic detectives are, but will not be allowed to communicate with them. The not corrupt politician has the same abilities as the corrupt politician, which are:
> -Choose to hide someone for a day, removing them from the day's discussion
> -Choose to imprison someone for a night, halting any night action that the target performed.
> -Absolutely nothing


_Don't kill meeeeeeeeeeeee :(_ *ABSTAIN ABSTAIN ABSTAIN.* 



> Dragonair
> 
> REASON: extremely suspicious. You said you were a Not Corrupt polotician but claim to know other members roles. Only Mafia can do this. I think. Unless I misunderstand something. Sorry. But you're caught.


It says in the signups that the not corrupt politician can know the doctor's and the psychic detectives. Inspect me, detective?


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



Brock said:


> And how would the Not Corrupt Polition know a doctor? You two might be mafia trying to protect yourselves!





Blaziking said:


> *Not Corrupt Politician* - The not corrupt politician is, well, not corrupt. The not corrupt politician *will be made aware of who the Doctors and the Psychic detectives are*, but will not be allowed to communicate with them.


EDIT: Dang it, too slow. But yeah, this renders that argument invalid, and actually, we might be killing off a potentially useful role. And the Mafia don't know who everyone is, Brock. They only know each other, not the townie's roles.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

Well.. that is a good point. 

Prove one more thing. Anything you wish. Anything that might save your life.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

...thank you for actually reading. all of us obviously didn't read carefully enough.

on the other hand, killing dragonair is still a decent source of information. I will *withdraw*, but will note that mafia can safely claim a dead doctor because they won't be responding.

(also, the random power role claim is still slightly suspicious.)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

changing vote to *abstain*


----------



## ....

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

*Abstaining.*
For lack of better proof.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

What the heck everything good happens when I'm at school. =/

Yeah. Anyway. I'm surprised that people are claiming this early on. If ole_schooler is a doctor, we'd better hope that the mafia don't kill her. I would say that ole_schooler could be mafia claiming doctor since TES is dead and dragonair could be the Corrupt Politician (he could easily invite the inspector to inspect him because Corrupt Politician shows up innocent when inspected, I believe) but claiming to know that TES is a doctor too would be risky if you didn't have the information. Somehow I doubt that the real doctor(s) would be staying silent through this. So at the moment, I think I'll believe him.

I'm reluctant to abstain, but if we don't get any leads soon I'll join the voters.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

for the record, the Corrupt politician shows up as Not Mafia if inspected.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

Just checked, and he also shows up innocent when he dies. D: So we won't know if we've killed him.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

well.

we can try to get the cop out of it, then use cop+doc for one round. when the fist doc dies, if the second is still alive, it can safely heal the cop without exposing its identity. if not, well, we have some small amount of information anyway?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

So who do we lynch then? Or do we allow a free mafia kill?


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

*abstain*


----------



## Skylark

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

*abstain*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

*Abstain*

then.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

Well, if we're all giving up...

*Abstain*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Thing is, if we abstain, the Mafia will just get another free kill. Even at this point, the first day, the ratio of Mafia and innocents isn't exactly balanced - in fact, it's leaning towards the Mafia's favour (compared to the other games I've seen here, at least). Abstaining will cause us to lose precious time, quite possibly with little to no more information than the day before.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

Whoever the cop is, feel free to inspect me.  And, hey, the whole thing about the revealing, y'all said to say who's the doctor and cop, and I did.  Thank you for deciding not to lynch me.  Of course, I'm dead tonight...eh.  Newbie's loss.  For the record, I'm *abstain*ing.  If the cop wants to contact me for healings, please do so, as I don't know who you are.


----------



## RavenMarkku

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

*Abstain.*

Jumping on the bandwagon here >>


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

Fine here goes nothing

*Abstain*


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*

The day dragged on slowly, but surely. However, by the end of the day, despite all sorts of wild and crazy sounding claims by people on all fronts, the people chose not to execute anyone. The leads were few and thin, and to kill another would be too big of a risk. They slowly disappeared to their homes. What horrors would the next morning bring them?

*A majority has been reached, and no one has been executed. You have 24 hours to get your night actions in.*


----------



## Skylark

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



ole_schooler said:


> Whoever the cop is, feel free to inspect me.  And, hey, the whole thing about the revealing, y'all said to say who's the doctor and cop, and I did.  Thank you for deciding not to lynch me.  Of course, I'm dead tonight...eh.  Newbie's loss.  For the record, I'm *abstain*ing.  If the cop wants to contact me for healings, please do so, as I don't know who you are.


Forgive me for posting during the night phase if it isn't allowed, but I wanted to clarify something. This post indicates the detective to pm ole_schooler. Is out of thread communication allowed? Besides the mafia that is...


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



Skylark said:


> Forgive me for posting during the night phase if it isn't allowed, but I wanted to clarify something. This post indicates the detective to pm ole_schooler. Is out of thread communication allowed? Besides the mafia that is...


I'm going to say *no outside thread communication* unless I said it was allowed in the PM I sent with your roles.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [NIGHT TWO]*

Technically, this is about 20 minutes earlier, but something tells me that people who haven't sent in night actions yet will not change that in 20 minutes :/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
D A Y - T W O
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
The day was unusually dark and cold as people rose out of their beds in the morning. The sun is clouded out by the gray...um...clouds. There are evidence of a light frost on the ground too. As people exit their homes, they notice something strange on their doorsteps. Some people find a human organ. Others find a blood soaked bone. They hesitantly wander towards the town square, and find a disfigured body gutted like a fish. Their limbs are mangled and torn, yet their main body seems to be cut into like in an autopsy. After a few horrific moments, a man goes forward to look at the face of the now deceased Barubu.

A scream emerges from another part of the town square, next to the fountain. The group of people run toward the fountain to see the cause of alarm. A young woman is looking, horrified, into the fountain. Floating in the water is the corpse of one Dragonair.

After a few silent moments, someone shouts out, "Where the hell is Flora and Ashes? We were going to have a tea party today!" The townspeople look around. Indeed, Flora and Ashes is missing from this little assembly.
*
Barubu is dead. He was not mafia

dragonair is dead. He was not mafia.

Flora and Ashes is missing and as such cannot participate in today's discussion.*
*
The judge failed to turn in his/her night action, and as such no one is granted immunity.*

*You have 48 hours to discuss, until a majority is reached or Mrs Henderson goes crazy.*​


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

did I mention we should have lynched?


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

D: Two people? One is probably mafia, but the second... Jenny and Ginny revenge kill? Maybe lovers, I guess, if dragonair drowned himself... The only other possibility is healer clash. And today Flora is missing too. =/ 

We don't know if dragonair was telling the truth, still. He could have been the Corrupt Politician. I kind of want to believe that the Not Corrupt Politician is alive. D:

So...leads. Gotta lynch today. ole_schooler, if you are healer, who did you heal both nights?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Well, I was opposed to abstaining, but I was unsure on who to lynch exactly... Well, that day's over now.

If the claims are to be believed, we only have one healer left, and thus neither Barubu nor dragonair could've died by healer clash. dragonair couldn't have been a lover as well, though, if once again the claims are to be believed, so I think it's safe to say Barubu was either Jenny or Ginny.

Also, since the Judge hasn't sent in his/her night action for two nights now, I think either they're inactive or realize the anti-town-ness of their role. Since everyone's viewed the thread, I think it's safe to say it's the latter.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

our chance of getting a maf, then, is 4/11, and chances of getting dead weight is 7/11.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

So then who do we pick to lynch? Dragonair and ole_schooler were our only leads, and now dragonair is dead. so ole_schooler is our only lead.

But yet... I feel like ole_schooler was telling us the truth. I don't know why... but I feel like I trust them. After all, he/she is (possibly)) our only healer I don't know if they would lie like that. And if they did, the real healer would have come forward.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

uh, all I can think of is that all blazie has ever done is agree.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*



blazheirio889 said:


> If the claims are to be believed, we only have one healer left, and thus neither Barubu nor dragonair could've died by healer clash. dragonair couldn't have been a lover as well, though, if once again the claims are to be believed, so I think it's safe to say Barubu was either Jenny or Ginny.


Right. The one-healer-left part. Dangit, that means that town rather than a neutral role is dead.



sreservoir said:


> our chance of getting a maf, then, is 4/11, and chances of getting dead weight is 7/11.


Well, it's also good if we get one of the lovers since they aren't really pro-town. Of course, that just makes it easier for the mafia to pick off town because they won't potentially waste a town-killing night hitting the lovers. But I guess that hitting neutrals is better than killing innocents. So 4/11 mafia, 2/11 chance of hitting lovers, which would be okay, and 5/11 chance of hitting town.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Double post because I was doubly ninja'd. 

I think we should ask ole_schooler to tell us who she healed. Might not help much, but it's a possibility.

EDIT: Aaaaand I already posted that. Curse my memory. D:


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Well Blazie has had some issues that she has discussed with me in a PM a while back.

And plus, sometimes you and Blazheiro take all the angles up and all we can do is agree. Or you make a very good point like you have been so far and it might actually works and we have nothing else to go by so hells yeah we'll agree. We're losing this game.

Also, Time Zones... the cruelest mistress of all.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY ONE]*



Mawile said:


> This is my problem with randlynch.





Mawile said:


> Good point there.





Mawile said:


> Agreed.





Mawile said:


> *Dragonair
> *For all previously listed reasons.





Mawile said:


> *Abstaining.*
> For lack of better proof.


never mind that, I meant mawile.


----------



## ....

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

You want me to tell you my role?


----------



## Skylark

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*



Mawile said:


> You want me to tell you my role?


Don't you mean "You want me to reveal my role?" You'd have to reveal your role to everyone, making you easy pickings for the mafia. Assuming you have a super important mafia must kill you now role...


----------



## ....

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

I'm the Stupid Teenage Couple. There.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

...So. Do we lynch Mawile since she's neutral and won't help town and we'll get rid of two non-town, or continue to hunt for mafia? I'm not entirely sure, because we need to kill mafia, but if we leave them too long the couple could actually end up winning.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Since it's been asked, the first night, I healed Barubu (at least, I'm fairly sure, for some reason my sent mail got deleted), based on random number generator.  Last night, well, I healed myself, because apparently healers can do that in this game.  Had I been unable to, I would have healed dragonair, but...yeah.  That's the way it worked out.

For the record, I'm a she.  I guess I'm for lynching Mawile, because the if they're telling the truth, us lynching them is a wash, Mafia may lynch them tonight if we don't, may wait until later to even the odds.  If they're lying, I would assume it's to cover for a Mafia (or crazy lady) role, and they will obviously be never killed by the Mafia, and the sooner a lynch the better.  I'm not casting a vote just yet, as we still have longer to talk (and I'm obviously still clueless about this game) and discussion is good.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

So.

On one hand, we could get rid of someone that beat us in the end

On another... We could leave them for the Mafia

On a different hand... Mawile could be covering up for the Mafia

Or... they're  telling the truth


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*



Flora and Ashes said:


> Post





			
				Blaziking said:
			
		

> *Flora and Ashes is missing and as such cannot participate in today's discussion.*


Something doesn't quite add up here.


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

(ack, I'm sorry! I was away and didn't see this :( fixing)


----------



## ....

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Flora is my partner. 
She's also part of the Stupid Teenage Couple.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Um.

For one thing, you're not going to try to defend yourself? You do want to win, right? You're not even trying to convince us not to lynch you.

Also...for one thing, telling us your partner won't help. That makes it easier for the mafia to kill you because they know that they can hit either of you and kill you both.

Also, in most games is it strictly forbidden (and often modkill-worthy) to reveal your partner because it's like a) giving up on your entire team and b) stabbing your partner in the back, really, though you're new and I don't know how Blaziking operates...


----------



## ....

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

She revealed herself anyway and had to delete her post because she wasn't allowed to be part of the discussion.

Besides, if you don't lynch us now, then the Mafia will kill us later. 

I'm not defending myself because my role isn't as important as a healer's, so it's better for us to die than a healer, because then the innocents will still have a good chance of winning.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

I don't think anyone saw it but Blaziking. Why reveal it if it was covered up?


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Ah. I see.

But you do realize that you don't win with the town, right? I mean, I'm pretty sure that if you die, you lose. You aren't pro-town.


----------



## ....

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Yep.


----------



## Skylark

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*



Mawile said:


> She revealed herself anyway and had to delete her post because she wasn't allowed to be part of the discussion.
> 
> Besides, if you don't lynch us now, then the Mafia will kill us later.
> 
> I'm not defending myself because my role isn't as important as a healer's, so it's better for us to die than a healer, because then the innocents will still have a good chance of winning.


So you're telling us that

a) Flora is in total agreement with you having revealed your roles
b) You are willing to be lynched
c) Even though you aren't pro-town, you want to die (and lose) so that a healer will not be lynched
d) Flora agrees with b and c


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

sounds incredibly suspicious and we should lynch it anyway!


----------



## Skylark

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*



sreservoir said:


> sounds incredibly suspicious and we should lynch it anyway!


I'm just wondering about the motive, but I agree about the lynching. It's almost time, and unless we vote, the mafia's just going to get a free kill.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

we have exactly 24h.


----------



## Skylark

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Well... well... Seems like I misread the post X_X *headdesk* So that's why there were only a few posts *thought the day period was 1 day*


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

I'm in, time to lynch. This is just too suspicious. *sets up angry mob supplies stand*


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

...There's a lot of talk about lynching, but nobody seems to want to VOTE. So, on that note: *Mawile*


----------



## Skylark

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Mawile seems weird to me. If there was an alien role in this game, I would be very suspicious, but since there's none and since this is the only lead we've got, *Mawile*


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*



demonickittens said:


> I'm in, time to lynch. This is just too suspicious. *sets up angry mob supplies stand*


So, going back through the postings, your only two posts have been to bandwagon and agree with folks.  While I agree that Mawile is a possible lead, I feel we should entertain the idea of others.  demonickittens could have spotty internet access.  They could have nothing else to say.  Or, they could be Mafia lying low.  And for some reason, your latest post strikes me as very...fishy.  Hate to buck the trend now that folks have decided on things, but my vote is for *demonickittens*.  Feel free to defend yourself.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

*Mawile*.

I agree with sreservoir. You seem all to willing to be lynched.

Also: sreservoir, your name is hell for me to spell.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

While Mawile and Flora and Ashes are anti-town, now that they've revealed themselves, I can't see them posing too much of a threat. They can't disrupt any night actions or anything, and we can and will take their words with a grain of salt. Without any other leads, sure, I'm in for lynching them, but I'll wait for demonickittens to defend itself before I cast my vote.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

the kittens is acting incredibly suspiciously, but I will nevertheless vote *mawile* because it can't possibly by pro-town and has a fair chance of being anti-town.

also, finger of suspicion on skylark.



Brock said:


> Also: sreservoir, your name is hell for me to spell.


you can opt for res if it's too hard.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

I have no defense. All I offer is the fact that I am the Judge. Believe it or not I am with the town. But do whatever you want with me my life is yours.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

...I kind of wonder about the use of the judge. it is kind of fundamentally anti-town.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

This is from the roles page.

The Nice People that do Nice Things to Stop Evilness
The Doctors - The two doctors are nice people. They help people when they get sick. They can also choose one person each night to save from death by prescribing them Live Saving Pills (TM). Unfortunately, if they both give these to the same person, they will overdose and the Life Saving Pills will do anything but save a life.

Psychic Detective - The Psychic detective is a very witty person. He is also very smart. Every night, Mr. Psychic Detective can check up on one person to see if they are Mafia or not.

*The Judge* - The Judge is a very powerful woman in the town of Blargindale. Under these high tension times, she remains very calm and is looked up to by all of the Blargindalianites. The Judge has the ability to grant someone Immunity during the night, which prevents them from being nominated the next day. No one will know who the judge is. Every morning, the city will have a piece of paper that says who has been granted immunity for that day. If the judge is killed, she will show up as "Judge" instead of Not Mafia/Mafia.

Not Corrupt Politician - The not corrupt politician is, well, not corrupt. The not corrupt politician will be made aware of who the Doctors and the Psychic detectives are, but will not be allowed to communicate with them. The not corrupt politician has the same abilities as the corrupt politician, which are:
-Choose to hide someone for a day, removing them from the day's discussion
-Choose to imprison someone for a night, halting any night action that the target performed.
-Absolutely nothing

Jenny and Ginny - Jenny and Ginny are total BFFs. They do everything together; school, homework, potty breaks, they do all of those things together. If one of them dies, the other would be pretty pissed. So pissed, that they'd enact their revenge by killing someone who they think killed the other person. Every night, each one of them targets someone who they think will kill Jenny or Ginny. If one of them dies, the person the other one targeted will, in turn, be killed in revenge.

but if you want to kill me fine. In that case I nominate *Demonickittens*.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

I mean, the role of the judge is basically anti-town. lynch is the town's method of killing people off. the judge prevents that.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

True, the only way this role can be used for the town; is if I know something that everybody else does not. But I didn't make the roles.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Wait, wait, you're nominating yourself now?  That, just....makes little to no sense.  I mean, if you're the judge, why wouldn't you nominate yourself to be not lynched?  And why are you voting for yourself when someone else has more votes?  (And if you are actually mafia, kudos for making me doubt lynching you this much.)

My vote is unchanged, for now.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

seems like a good Idea


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Well, demonic hasn't used their powers, meaning that they realize the anti-townness. And somehow I doubt the Judge can grant themselves immunity. But still, self-voting is just...odd. You might as well at least try to steer attention towards Mawile, as she only needs two more votes and I think there are some who would be happy to vote for her after a little prompting or something. I dunno, you suddenly seem to want to be lynched.

demonickittens could be Crazy Lady Henderson and trying to decide who to blow up? =/ Eh, I kind of doubt it.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

My point is that how con I nominate someone without being willing to die myself but i guess Mawile has it coming so fine I will change my vote to *Mawile*


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

Just because you vote for someone doesn't mean that everyone's going to kill you. I'm confused. :S


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

This made so much more sense at two in morning last night. Um yes but how I have played mafia before the first person who nominated someone else got killed. And that is how I'm used to playing mafia.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

If you are the Judge, why did you never grant someone immunity?
YOu coul be lying, using an inactive member's role to your advantage.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*



Brock said:


> If you are the Judge, why did you never grant someone immunity?
> YOu coul be lying, using an inactive member's role to your advantage.


Because it was too early in the game and everyone could have been mafia. And as I said before this power only works well if I know something that the mafia don't and I don't. But kill me and find out.

and Brock, I don't lie I make up all of my own stories.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY TWO]*

The day is filled with many, many surprises. Mostly with people revealing their alliances. However, it is unknown to anyone if these revelations are actually the truth. One person who drew the most suspicion was a townsperson named Mawile. The townspeople were hesitant to vote, but came to a decision - kill Mawile.

To make it quick, a man offers to use his gun for the execution. Mawile doesn't put up a fight as he is brought at gunpoint. Most of the townspeople look away, and a shot rings out loudly throughout the town. The lifeless body of Mawile falls to the ground, with a hole pierced in his head.

*Mawile is dead. He was not mafia. You have 24 hours to send in night actions.*


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [NIGHT THREE]*

It's a rainy day in Blargindale as the townspeople awaken. Some choose to stay inside after a rather bloody day yesterday, others immediately go to the towsquare to see if there are any more victims to deal with. They look around, and see nothing. Was this a morning in which no one had died?

Suddenly, a loud "thud" is heard. The townspeople look behind them and see a crumpled body on the ground, after it had apparently fallen from the building above. They rush over to see if the person is still okay, but alas, there is nothing that can save her now.
*
Flora and Ashes is dead. She was not mafia. You have 48 hours for discussions.*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

...yeeah, we're fairly screwed.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

We still have a non-Mafia majority. May as well try to take down one of the Mafia before we die!

Okay uh leads leads leads. Assuming that Mawile and Flora were indeed lovers (I'm pretty sure they were telling the truth), then I'm not very sure what happened here. I asked Blaziking when Flora would commit suicide, since she didn't die immediately after Mawile was executed, and he said that she would die in the morning, which she has. Which means there was no Mafia killing tonight. ole_schooler probably got lucky and healed the person the Mafia had target.


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

Don't demonickittens, he's the judge. I know this because I'm the detective, so don't kill me either.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

If I healed the right target, then I would guess they targeted me last night.  Hah!  In your face, you back-stabbing back-stabbers!

..Ahem.  It's rather unlikely that both Mafia were role-blocked last night, so yeah.  In any case, we do need a lynch, though I am unsure as to whom.  For some reason, sresevior keeps pinging on my radar...but that could just be because they always use lowercase.

Aelthestan, demonickittens, do you have any way to back up your claims?  If not, I think we have the start of who to lynch.  If so, I can't wait for the guessing game the Mafia and I will play tonight (as in, who will the healer heal?).


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

Gah, everybody is roleclaiming like crazy! Aethelstan has joined the madness. Got any leads, or any confirmed innocents? 

...Assuming that he's to be believed. demonickittens and Aethelstan could be mafia playing off dead members' roles. Do we have any unknown roles, or do all of the dead have a probable role? And do demonickittens and Aethelstan have proof?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

Yeah, claiming to be the mafia's number one enemy... no. SUSPICIOUS.


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

I don't believe we have to big of a chance of winning anyway. I had no leads the first two days which is why I didn't claim then, no point in getting killed over useless info. sresevoir and Manic Fame were listed as *Not Mafia*, so I'd avoid lynching them. They were my previous investigations. You can decide if you believe me or not.

I also believe we've possibly already hit one mafia, the Corrupt Politician. Don't know, since no matter what happens, he's listed as Not Mafia. To conclude, unless one of them is the Corrupt Politician, my list of not guiltys (as the Psychic Detective) is:

Aethelstan
sresevoir
Manic Fame
demonickittens (Judge)

You now have a list of people to avoid lynching, or if I'm really that suspicious, a list of people to attack right away. You decide, but I claim to be telling the truth.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

well I believe that Aethelstan is the inspector. And Brock seems to be pointing the finger at anybody who claims to be innocent. but if you need proof that we are innocent then there is the obvious way of killing me and then backing Aethelstan's claim off of the result. But yeah we're screwed.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

We shouldn't just check off those people as innocent. One of them could be the Corrupt Politician. I think the Corrupt Politician is still among us, but we don't really have any proof of it. If you want to believe every single claim made up until this point, he would have to be among us because all of the dead would have roles, but you can't really be sure.

And I think that if Aethelstan was mafia he would give us a list with a mix of mafia and non-mafia. That way, if he was deemed guilty or suspicious, we might lynch one of our own, and if we believed him we would believe that the mafia in the list were innocent. Then again, if he's innocent the list is probably at least mostly if not completely innocents.

^I don't know how relevant that is. Ugh, 'tis late.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

Three choices, then:
1) Take a chance on the list, and hope that we find a mafia.
2) Lynch Aethelstan, and hope he's a liar.
3) Lynch Brock, and hope he's Mafia.

Or, well, lynch someone else, but I doubt we'll all agree on a random at this stage.

The problem I have with the list is, assuming it's generated by a Mafia member, I seriously doubt that there's four of them.  (Unless the GM is that evil.)  So, there's probably an innocent on that list, possibly more.  For all we know, both Aethelstan and Brock are with the Mafia, and trying to throw each other to the wolves so we'll trust them.

I have only one question:  Aethelstan, when I reveled my role as healer, why didn't you investigate me?  To my mind, that seems suspicious, or maybe you just trusted me.  

However, throughout the whole game, Brock has been terribly accusatory, pointing the finger at everyone who claims a role.  (I know I'm being a bit wishy washy with my accusations, too, but I haven't actually voted to lynch everyone I accused, and I've given them a chance to respond.)  So, Brock, care to explain?  Are you just a suspicious person?  Or in your frantically not to be discovered, do you point the finger at everyone, anyone else? (Am I mad about you trying to lynch me?  Maybe...)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

Um. I didn't accuse every single person.

I just stated that the sudden rush of role claiming, especially role that the Mafia would love to kill off was suspicious. And ironically, the people who claimed they were the mafia's enemies (ole_schooler, Aesthelstan) didn't get killed after they revealed. To me something seemed of there and a red flag raised.

Or was I just being overly paronoid?

And I don't think the COrrupt politician is dead because first Flora was missing from the day, then Mawile died and Flora commited suicide proving they were the lovers.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

I'm to lazy to go find the quote, but someone asked if the Corrupt Politician counts with the mafia for a majority win and the answer is yes, since the Corrupt Politician is a mafia aligned role.


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*



ole_schooler said:


> I have only one question:  Aethelstan, when I reveled my role as healer, why didn't you investigate me?  To my mind, that seems suspicious, or maybe you just trusted me.


You were fairly well verified by the Politician. I may have been stupid to believe you all, but at the time I had my own different suspicions, and didn't take the time to investigate someone I was pretty sure was innocent. Too bad my other suspicions didn't do much at the time either.

If I get killed by the mafia or by lynching, that will at least somewhat prove I'm not mafia (unless you think I'm the corrupt politician, but that could be anyone). After that, you can narrow down the list of possibilities by not lynching the others on my list (unless you think they're the corrupt politician blah blah blah...).


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

Just a reminder - you all have about 12 hours to make a final decision.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

*brock*, for lampshading it.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

After carefully reviewing these last few posts, I do indeed find Brock the most suspicious. I'm usually adverse to lynching because I'm paranoid like that, but our situation is desparate, so...

*Brock.*


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

Paranoia lynch for *Brock*.  

Oh, and guys?  I won't say who I'm going to heal tonight, but I will say this:  If Aethelstan is alive and I am not, they are (probably) Mafia.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

Gah I miss everything don't I? =( 

Well. Most (if not _all_) of Brock's posts have been accusatory. And given that there are very few leads and I'd rather not lynch anyone whose roles we probably know, I'll say *Brock.* Let's hope we finally get a Mafia member! *crosses fingers*

Also...where has Manic Fame been? He's only posted once; to jump on the Abstaining bandwagon the first day. Maybe tomorrow we should look at him - though he's on Aethelstan's list, the Corrupt Politician could still be out there. (Which is mentioned, like every five posts, but I'm saying it again.)


----------



## Skylark

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

I'll have to go with *Brock* then. He _does_ have a bunch of accusatory posts, and the only thing we have is that Aethelstan _might_ be the detective


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [DAY THREE]*

The day garners much discussion, but very few decisions are made. After the day, they notice how accusatory Brock has been over the course of the past three days, and grow more and more suspicious of him. The majority speaks. Brock faces his demise in a courageous manner, and seems very innocent as a gun is lowered to his head.

But he wasn't quite innocent.

*Brock is dead. He was mafia. You have 24 hours to get in night actions.*


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Bad People Who Kill People in an Evil Manner [Night Four]*

The town awakens. Some of the townspeople are proud and happy, due to their successful deduction of who was mafia the day before. Others are frightened, wondering who the mafia will invoke their wrath upon now that one of their own is dead. Some of the townspeople ARE mafia, and are all "Oh snap! These bitches are so screwed!"

Oh, and some people are dead.

The group approaches the fountain at the center of town, to see what looks like chunky spaghetti sauce instead of water. A few people rush to their houses to make pasta, but one brave food connoisseur decides to taste it. He lowers a spoon to the water and takes out some of the yummy goodness. And an eyeball.

The eyeball of Aethelstan.

*Aethelstan is dead. He was not mafia.

Manic Fame is dead due to inactivity. He therefore does not deserve an interesting death. He was not mafia.

With three mafia members remaining, and three civilians left, the game is over since, well, the mafia would've won anyways.

Congratulations Blazheiro889, Skylark, and the Corrupt Politician Blazie.

Mafia log to be up soon.
*


----------



## Wargle

I win too.

Yay!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Alright, here's the mafia log and stuff.

*Roles*:
*Mr. Evil* – Blazheirio889
*Henchmen* – Brock, Skylark
*Corrupt Politician *- Blazie
*Couple *– Flora and Ashes, Mawile
*Ginny and Jenny *– Barubu, Sreservoir
*Mrs. Henderson *– Manic Fame
*Judge* – Demonickittens
*Psychic Detective* – Aethelstan
*Doctors* – Teh Ebil Snorlax, ole_schooler
*Not Corrupt Politician* – dragonair

Do be warned, the log of actions was done as I received PM's, so its a little jumbled and confusing.

 Night 1:
  Aethelstan investigates sreservoir. Not mafia.
  Teh Ebil Snorlax saves Mawile
  Ole_schooler saves Barubu
  Sreservoir targets Brock
  Barubu targets ole_schooler
  Mafia targets Teh Ebil Snorlax
  Dragonair does nothing
  Demonickittens fails to perform a night action
  Blazie fails to perform a night action

  Day 1:
  Teh Ebil Snorlax is dead
  Brock votes to ABSTAIN
  Mawile votes to ABSTAIN
  Aethelstan votes to ABSTAIN
  Skylark votes to ABSTAIN
  Blazie votes to ABSTAIN
  Ole_schooler votes to ABSTAIN
  Manic Fame votes to ABSTAIN
  Demonickittens votes to ABSTAIN

  Night 2:
  Sreservoir targets dragonair
  Barubu targets Manic Fame
  Aethelstan investigates Manic Fame. Not mafia
  Blazie sends Flora and Ashes into hiding
  Dragonair blocks Manic Fame
  Mafia targets Barubu
  Ole_schooler saves ole_schooler

  Day 2:
  Barubu is dead. 
  Dragonair is dead. 
  Blazie votes for MAWILE
  Skylark votes for MAWILE
  Ole_schooler votes for DEMONICKITTENS
  Brock votes for MAWILE
  Sreservoir votes for MAWILLE
  Demonickittens votes for MAWILE
  Mawile dies

  Night 3:
  Blazie blocks ole_schooler
  Ole schooler saves ole_schooler. Blocked by Blazie

Day 3:
  Flora and Ashes is dead
  Blazie votes BROCK
  Skylark votes BROCK
  Blazheiro889 votes BROCK
  Oleschooler votes BROCK
  Sreservoir votes for BROCK
Brock is dead.


  Night 4:
  Mafia targets Aethelstan
  Blazie blocks ole_schooler
  Aethelstan investigates blazheiro889. Mafia
  Ole_schooler saves Aethelstan. Blocked by Blazie.

  Day 4:
  Manic fame is dead due to inactivity.
  Aethelstan is dead.
Mafia win.




The last night was very amusing, especially in the order of which I got the PM's and stuff. First the mafia targeted Aethelstan and Blazie blocked the healer. For the past couple nights, I'd been expecting them to target Aethelstan or ole_schooler at some point. Aethelstan investigated and successfully got one of the mafia members. ole_schooler had begun healing himself most nights, so I expected him to heal himself again, but he healed Aethelstan, and I thought "wow they might end up killing the mafia the next day". Then I remembered that Blazie blocked ole_schooler and that Aethelstan was completely screwed.


Also, blazheiro889 brought to my attention Manic Fame's absence at the beginning of the night. Had she not done this, the game would have lasted for one more day, since I had forgotten about Manic Fame's absence.


Once more, congratulations Mafia and Blazie!


----------



## blazheirio889

Would've been over earlier if I had gotten in my kill on night 3. :P We were actually planning to kill Aethelstan, but Brock wanted to kill sreservoir, so it dragged on. Then I went to bed, completely forgetting that the deadline was looming on the horizon. Of course, the events on the next day made me really regret that...

Anyway, well-played, civilians! These last few days made us really nervous, and we had to resort to using meatbait (we're sorry, Brock). If it weren't for Manic Fame's inactivity, we'd probably be screwed.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

eh, you three piling on manic could probably kill it after bandwagon.


----------



## Wargle

res...I voted to kill you almost every night.

You made it so hard for us. Great game man.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

how did I make it hard?


----------



## Blazie

=DDDDDDDDD

Yes! Finally. I was getting worried at the end until blazhy pointed out Manic Fame's inactivity. Then we were basically guaranteed a win. =D

Great game played by the townies, though. We were nearly cornered at the end, and  it's lucky that I could block ole_schooler or we might have lost. From day one...or, well, day two, everyone was doing their best to catch us. Until the (only) doctor revealed herself, apparently forgetting that I could block her. =)

That was really, really enjoyable. I want to know: How many people thought I was town the whole time? Or thought I was mafia, and why?


----------



## blazheirio889

sreservoir said:


> how did I make it hard?


Asking people to reveal roles, mostly. We had quite a bit of trouble thinking of what we could safely claim, given the small number of "safe" roles. Plus, you were the most active townie - of course you'd give us trouble. :P

Anyway, what Blazie said: I'm curious. How many suspected me of being Mafia - the Mafia head, no less?


----------



## Mai

So. Yeah, i realized that it was pretty silly of me to reveal my role early, but I wanted to protect ole_shooler. I didn't know what to do, and I got killed. Eh.

I was suspicious of Manic Fame for the inactivity, but other than that I had no idea who the mafia people were. 

So, I guess everyone was suspicious of me, but... I don't know. What did you think I was? Other than mafia.

Good game.


----------



## Skylark

Good game everyone! :D Townies played a good game - We were getting a bit nervous in the end


----------



## 1. Luftballon

blazhy was on fos, but I don't think I ever actually noticed skylark.


----------



## blazheirio889

What? You said you had a finger of suspicion on Skylark earlier in the thread. I don't think you ever mentioned me.


----------



## Skylark

I hardly posted, but you suspected me on page 5. I think it was my slip up regarding the amount of hours left, but it seems you forgot all about that :3


----------



## demonickittens

Good game well played and loads of generic congratulatory remarks. Well never doubt me ever. thanks Aethelstan for defending me. But yeah gg.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

blazheirio889 said:


> What? You said you had a finger of suspicion on Skylark earlier in the thread. I don't think you ever mentioned me.


skylark didn't trigger any other alarms, I guess, and you were kind of... not quite suspicious, but nothing that really suggested against mafia, either, which is kind of suspicious after enough posts, but not particularly.

I'm great at explaining, aren't I?


----------



## opaltiger

I don't want to interfere, but for the record, mafia only win when they outnumber innocents. In the current situation a draw could theoretically have been reached and broken against the mafia. While it's highly unlikely this would have happened three times in a row, there being the same number of mafia as innocents is _not_ an automatic victory for the mafia.


----------



## Blazie

opaltiger said:


> I don't want to interfere, but for the record, mafia only win when they outnumber innocents. In the current situation a draw could theoretically have been reached and broken against the mafia. While it's highly unlikely this would have happened three times in a row, there being the same number of mafia as innocents is _not_ an automatic victory for the mafia.


There are many places that do count an equal Mafia as being a win. It depends how Blaziking does things, and if he says that equal mafia:town ratio means a mafia win, then that's how it goes. (This isn't just because I was the mafia. I have legitimately seen rules on other sites where equal mafia wins.)


----------



## opaltiger

Sure, it depends on the GM, but the base rules used in this mafia forum (which can be edited, of course, but in that case the GM should specify the changes) state that tiebreaking is possible. Thus, the innocents still have a chance at victory even if the mafia equals them in numbers. It's rather unfair to end the game when the innocents still have a chance, however small. Perhaps other rules (say, under which a tie equals no lynch) would lead to a mafia win in this case, but the ones in use here don't.


----------



## ole_schooler

Frakkin roleblokers!  I had forgotten about you. :D

Anyway, to those who are asking, at the time of the last day, I didn't suspect any of you (but then, this was one of my first mafia games here, I'm not terribly good at this).  Sorry I ended up getting folks killed (although why you didn't kill me when I revealed, I don't know).  But yeah, that was fun.


----------

